# A place for everything and everything in its place!



## Ancalagon (Jan 13, 2002)

Having just spent an hour moving threads to sections that seem most fitting to their content a thought struck me; Why isnt there a section in the forum named; 'Complete and utter rubbish'? I think it would fit in nicely under 'Stuff and Bother'. 

This would benefit me immensely in managing to find a place for a number of the threads I am moving, for some simply have no place in our current selection. I will not name threads, though I am sure they are fairly easy to spot. This is my idea for change, though I think I may not be allowed this gift from the master!


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 13, 2002)

I love it when you move posts!

I hate seeing _In the Hobbit, Bilbo..._ titles in the 'Lord of the Rings' Forum.


----------



## Walter (Jan 14, 2002)

Anc: just spread'em randomly throughout the forum... 
Regards, the Chief Entropy Officer


----------



## Ancalagon (Jan 14, 2002)

Hmmm, wouldn't that completely defeat the purpose of having sections in the forum, anyway; they are already randomly spread throughout the forum, hence the problems. By the way, for any members who seem to have lost their thread; go straight to 'stuff and bother', there is a good chance you will find it their first. Alternatively, feel free to use the forum 'search' engine.


----------



## Walter (Jan 14, 2002)

Hehehe, the random-distribution of a random-distribution...what more can the Entropy Officer hope for...


----------



## Talierin (Jan 14, 2002)

Let's give Ancky three cheers for cleaning out the Hall of Fire and LOTR in the midst of studying!!! HURRAY HURRAY HURRAY!

(and yes, I've been doing my job by keeping the PP and RPG organized!)


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 15, 2002)

From time to time I clean out a o so very small forum of my own scoutgroup. Once in two weeks is more than enough.
I have the utmost respect for our moderators!


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 15, 2002)

It DOES get to be a bit much. I remember trying to sort it out very early in the morning once and moving a thread back and forth from one forum to another a couple of times before finally deciding to stick it in a Literary Forum after deleting all the unreated posts. *Sigh* `Tis a thankless job...


----------



## Thorondor (Jan 15, 2002)

Well lets change that. . .Thanks for the good job you do: RW, Tal, Anc, and Ciryaher!


----------

